# Flagging Facility?



## punkypossum (7 Jul 2007)

Just wondered if we could have a facility to flag up posts to admin (such as the guy selling porn/viagra in the cafe)?


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2007)

punkypossum,

It's one of the problems of having self-approved new user registrations - you do get some spam too.

I'll look into adding a 'flag' facility, but I'm hoping to build a large bunch of volunteer moderators who can jump on these spam postings and delete them as soon as they see them.

You don't fancy becoming a mod do you?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## punkypossum (8 Jul 2007)

Lol - depends on what it involves and how exiting you can make the idea sound!!!!  (Oh, and payment - or at least chocolate - would be good as well!!!  )


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2007)

Well punkypossum,

I can't offer much ... especially since I've eaten all the chocolate myself (okay, so I have a weekness, so what!)

However, as a moderator you'll have *power* over other mere mortals on the forums, how does that sound?


----------



## punkypossum (8 Jul 2007)

Hmmm...have to say am very disappointed about the chocolate situation...surely you could have saved some knowing that you were planning to recruit loads of moderators!!!  

Not sure if power makes up for it...especially if it's only over mortals...  

But I might consider it, let me know the exact job spec!


----------



## Sore Thumb (8 Jul 2007)

punkypossum said:


> Just wondered if we could have a facility to flag up posts to admin (such as the guy selling porn/viagra in the cafe)?



Do you get a free latte with that
 

Note to cycle chatters: Please be careful with swallowing to much viagra as it can give you a stiff neck.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jul 2007)

punkypossum said:


> Not sure if power makes up for it...especially if it's only over mortals...
> 
> But I might consider it, let me know the exact job spec!



It does. You get special buttons, you can move entire threads and you have the ability to make other forummers disappear in the night.


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

mwah hah hah


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2007)

No, sorry moderators, you can't ban anyone.

However, if think someone deserves it, PM me and I can suspend/remove/ban them 

I'm hoping that won't need to happen very often though


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

I 2nd that


----------



## Sore Thumb (8 Jul 2007)

Sorry boys and girls but i support the Admin but can I please put forward a request to ban the following members:-

Steve Austin
User

the charge is posting in bad taste and mutiny.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2007)

Shall I suspend Admin for a while, and see if it improves things


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

and sore thumb. bluudy troublemaker


----------



## Sore Thumb (9 Jul 2007)

my bike is bigger than yours..........


----------

